# Predict The Score Challange



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Predict the score challange is simple really. All you have to do is post a score prediction in the upcoming Kings Game Thread and if your prediction is dead on or closest from all the participants you will win a generous 2500 points, aswell as reputation points.*

*None of the members that are donating points, will be awarded if they predict the right score. Only non-donating members will be eligible to win.*

*Who will be donating points to the winner.*

*-Petey*
*-Peja Vu*
*-DaUnbreakableKing*
*-Pejavlade*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Predict and Win. 

Cash that is. :yes:

:biggrin:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

750! That is alot of points....Keep up the good work!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> 750! That is alot of points....Keep up the good work!


Thanks man. Same goes for you. Keep up the good work. :greatjob:


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice 2500 Points now, thats quite alot.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

KidCanada is the winner of the Apirl 3rd predict the score challange.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

So all we do is just predict the score and nothing else??  So we have like 50% chance of getting 2500 pts!! How cool. :rock:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> So all we do is just predict the score and nothing else??  So we have like 50% chance of getting 2500 pts!! How cool. :rock:


Yep, just keep playing. :biggrin:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

wow, 2500.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> wow, 2500.


I know...quiet a few points there, huh? :clown: 

Maybe the guys want more posters here at the Kings forum? Or maybe they're just too nice? I think it's both. :chee:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I know...quiet a few points there, huh? :clown:
> 
> Maybe the guys want more posters here at the Kings forum? Or maybe they're just too nice? I think it's both. :chee:


:laugh:

You got it. It's both.  

:cheers:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Still havn't got all my points yet..... :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> Still havn't got all my points yet..... :curse:


:laugh: 

You will, don't worry.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I donated my part


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

1000.00 points donated to KidCanada successfully!

Paid!

-Petey


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Winner of the Seattle @ Kings game.

Underhill_101

_*500.00 points donated to underhill_101 successfully!  * _


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Winner of the Seattle @ Kings game.
> 
> Underhill_101
> 
> _*500.00 points donated to underhill_101 successfully!  * _


 Same here


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Same here


And same here.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Winner of Predict the Score Challange April 8th
*NR 1*


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*500.00 points donated to NR 1 successfully!  *


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> *500.00 points donated to NR 1 successfully!  *


 Same.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I'll do it right now. 

Great to see the new guys winning this game. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Done. 

Congratulations NR 1 for winning it. :yes:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks :biggrin: 
I think this was my first time predict on the forum and I won..!
Yeah :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NR 1 said:


> Thanks :biggrin:
> I think this was my first time predict on the forum and I won..!
> Yeah :banana:


Congratulations again and keep playing.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

One thing..what can I do with this points?
Can I use them for something or..?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NR 1 said:


> One thing..what can I do with this points?
> Can I use them for something or..?


You can bet them on the Ucash Sportsbook betting game which you bet on games on who you think will win. You can also use them in the RPG game. 

Here is the link:

uCash Sportsbook 

For the RPG theres a link on the right upper corner of the site where vBookie and Arcade are. 

Any more questions please ask.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

okey..thanks for info!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Winner of Predict The Score Challange [Kings vs Lakers Sunday April 10th]

NR 1 has won back to back congrats!

*500.00 points donated to NR 1 successfully!  *


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

500.00 points donated to NR 1 successfully!

Congrats once again. 

Wouldn't it be funny if he won it three times in a row. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Also Petey donated 2000, for today and last time. :greatjob:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks again!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Paid out.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

More money for NR 1 to bet. :groucho:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

S-Star is the winner of Predict The Score Challange - April 15th
*1000.00 points donated to S-Star successfully!  *


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> S-Star is the winner of Predict The Score Challange - April 15th
> *1000.00 points donated to S-Star successfully!  *


Same here.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I'll pay my part in just a sec


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

LJD is the winner of Predict the score challange April 16th.

500.00 points donated to LJD successfully!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> LJD is the winner of Predict the score challange April 16th.
> 
> 500.00 points donated to LJD successfully!


Same here. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Same here. :yes:


 Also


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

master8492 is the winner of Sonics vs Kings playoff game round 1. But for some reason we are not able to donate points to you at the moment. *There are none of this item left!*. When this is fixed you will recive your points.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> master8492 is the winner of Sonics vs Kings playoff game round 1. But for some reason we are not able to donate points to you at the moment. *There are none of this item left!*. When this is fixed you will recive your points.


Yeah, we'll donate when it works. We won't forget. :biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

gambitnut has donated my 2500 points. Here is the link where you can ask to have points donated.(I think mods only)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> gambitnut has donated my 2500 points. Here is the link where you can ask to have points donated.(I think mods only)


Cool.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Ones again master8492 wins. Congrats

_*2500.00 points donated to master8492 successfully!*_


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

2500.00 points donated to master8492 successfully! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

NR 1 is the winner of Predict The Score Challange 04/29/05.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

2500.00 points donated to NR 1 successfully!


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

NR 1 said:


> Thanks!


Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Twix said:


> Congrats! :cheers:


 :cheers:


----------

